# How do you move forward? Or out?



## gdtm0111 (Oct 15, 2012)

Ever since her affair I have been contemplating leaving, which means in the courts eyes (and everyone elses) I'm at fault. If it weren't for our 4 year old son, I'd already be gone.

I love my son, and can't imagine him being taken from me. The affair was EA, and kissing - already discussed in CWI. That happened Oct 18th, and she told me on oct 20th. Ruining her parade would mean exposing the affair to her parents, and showing her I'm "the jerk" she always thought I was.

Now I'm reading into every little thing she does, and feel she's hiding things all the time. For example, last Thurs she goes nuts over some small nonsense, saying we are both done. Two days later its like nothing happened and we seemed to have a nice Christmas.

I think this marriage has gone on long enough (7 years in March), but I have no idea how to end it and move forward. I know she will not move out. I can't imagine living together while going thru a seperation. In my mind I want to tell her and be able to move out in the same instance.


----------



## gdtm0111 (Oct 15, 2012)

Anyone? I assume being a good ender helps, and I'm not that person yet


----------

